# Unicode and Moodle



## rbizzell33 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going through the install for moodle on Freebsd 8.0 I installed the unicode from ports but I am still getting an error when I go through the install of moodle. I am running an install.php through the web browser and the install for moodle stops at this unicode error. How do I enable this?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 5, 2010)

have you tried installing moodle from ports?


----------



## rbizzell33 (Feb 5, 2010)

no where is it at in ports


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 5, 2010)

www/moodle


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 5, 2010)

rbizzell33 said:
			
		

> no where is it at in ports



Try ports-mgmt/psearch. It's easier to find what you need with it.

```
[od@meh ~]$ psearch moodle
www/moodle                Course management system based on social constructionism
```


----------

